# My photo op WIP



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

So I saw a photo recently on pinterest of a wedding photo op which used a wall and frames to create a photo op. I thought the idea would work well for a Halloween photo op. This is where I have gotten so far. I still have more works to do, more frames, and there will be a desk and chair with a skeleton in front of the wall as well.

Here is a quick pic you can see more photos and a build progress on my site which also shows how I made the sconces from cheap chrome ones I found at home depot. Go here to see more photos of the build















Let me know what you think of it!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks really good so far!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the vintage-look pictures.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

We're trying to find ways to get our haunt a little more interactive - AND to get people talking about it so word of mouth spreads


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good people sure like taking pictures. Are you going to have a ghost appear in the mirror?


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

There is no mirror, the middle is actually cut out so TOTs can stand in the frame and have their picture taken as if they were one of the pictures on the wall. I will take some better pics this weekend to help give a better idea of how I hope it will work haha


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Here you can get a better idea of what I mean, the center is open and TOTs can stand behind the wall in the frame and have their picture taken from the other side and it will appear as if they are part of the scene


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

SUPER idea! An interactive station is just the thing to take a haunt to the next level. Well done, too. Love the wallpaper ... stencil?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That will be great. I thought the from the 1st picture. It was a refection in the mirror.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the idea of people having their picture taken like they are part of it! Clever!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks awesome. You did a great job. 
I wouldn't be able to resist the urge to put a light sensor in to trigger a prop after the camera flash..... evil idea's forming.........must fight it.............crap.

Another one to add to the list.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic idea! The desk/ chair w/ skelley sounds like it'll be a nice touch, too. 
everything really looks great!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Now, if you could just add a scare opposite.... The photos may be hilarious...


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Palmdale Haunter said:


> Now, if you could just add a scare opposite.... The photos may be hilarious...


We have the ghost phone (link here) that will be on the desk that we can make ring while they are taking pictures to scare people.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That is such a cool idea. Your wall looks great!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yeah I painted the pattern on the wall by hand with a stencil!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

What a great idea. This inspires me to do something similar. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great idea Bigant! Looks great!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That's an awesome idea. Taking it to the next level. It looks great. Are you going to put your website on a plaque or in a picture frame so it appears in all of the photos taken?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I like having a place where people can pose to take photos on Halloween night. (It would be great to scare the photo op "victims" while they were posing for the picture) Nothing too scary...maybe an ankle tickler or a blast of air on them with a scream or moan? You did a fantastic job on the wall, the design and the old Victorian look to it is awesome.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

kauldron said:


> That's an awesome idea. Taking it to the next level. It looks great. Are you going to put your website on a plaque or in a picture frame so it appears in all of the photos taken?


Yeah I want to do something to incorporate my site into the pics. I might make a qr code that people can scan to tag themselves on the Facebook page


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That's a good idea too. You're gonna go viral. Lol!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Made a quick video showing the wall in more detail


----------

